# Books on internal part of the (Yang) Taijiquan???



## samoobramba (Jan 4, 2008)

There are many good books on the Taijiquan form and its bio-mechanics (external part), but very few about its internal energy (internal part).

Some of (the best) books on this topic (in my opinion) are: 
- Cheng Tzu's Thirteen Treatises on T'ai Chi Ch'uan, Cheng Man Ching 
- Taijiquan: Through the Western Gate, Rick Barrett
- Taijiquan Wuwei, Kee-Jin Wee


Is there any new book about Taijiquan principles (internal part)?
I found that there are some new books that could be useful:
- Drawing Silk: Masters' Secrets for Successful Tai Chi Practice by Paul B. Gallagher
- Taiji Notebook for Martial Artists by Scott M. Rodell
- Stalking Yang Lu-chan by Robin Johnson
Anybody has some of the above books? Any recommendation?
From the contents and the reviews the "Taiji Notebook" seems to be a real deal.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 4, 2008)

Not new but for both internal and external
- Yang Chengfu's book is very good
- Chen Zhenglei's books are very good
- Tung Ying Jie's book is very good (but the english translation is bad)

I have not read it but I am also told (and I do not doubt this) 
- Fu Zhongwen's book is very good.


----------



## samoobramba (Jan 4, 2008)

The books of Chinese authors are mostly too mystic and don't explain the principles in simple way!  I found thet some new books (like that of Rick Barrett and Kee-Jin Wee) explains Taijiquan in a more simple and useful mode.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 4, 2008)

samoobramba said:


> The books of Chinese authors are mostly too mystic and don't explain the principles in simple way! I found thet some new books (like that of Rick Barrett and Kee-Jin Wee) explains Taijiquan in a more simple and useful mode.


 
To each his own.


----------

